# Outdated parts of GBAtemp



## Sonicslasher (Mar 5, 2010)

Exhibit A: 






I'll start from top to bottom.
Site Features Index: More about that in Exhibit B.
F.A.Qs.: "Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken."
Podcast: It's missing 14 episodes.
RSS Feeds: It links to a topic and not the directly to the RSS Feed.
Exhibit B:




GBAtemp Podcast (Tempcast): same beef.
Quizzes & Contests: Seems like it should link to a wiki page. I don't really know though.
Wi-Fi Nights: Links to a topic that has been dead since 2007 and isn't the official topic for the present one.
Xzibit:





Exhibit C:




Wiki Tutorial: 500 Internal Server Error
Glossary: Would be nice to see it updated.
Official List of flash card Dealers: Needs the addition of a few things like that recent shop that "GBAtemp Dissaproves"
Official Guide to FlashMe: Flashme is no longer needed (I'm pretty sure anyway)
Guide to DS Emulation Terms: To quote the topic: "THIS GUIDE IS NO LONGER UP TO DATE."
GBAtemp Review Portal:

This is something that really needs to be updated. The outed and out of service cards should be grouped as such. I bought a Ultra Flashpass because of GBAtemp's review for $60. That was in 2008, and it was still outdated then. 


There's probably some other dated stuff that's been bothering me, but this is all I can recall for now.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

Guildy Pops does it now.  Maybe a link to his "stuff" blog will be better.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=200097


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Glossary: Would be nice to see it updated.


There is an updated version in the Wiki
Same thing for basically the whole FAQs and Guides section


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's just a matter of mods copying from the wiki and pasting it into those sections?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et vice versa, yes.


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2010)

Half those links should probably be removed (especially when they're not going to be updated on a regular basis).


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Xzibit:




Epic win!


----------



## saxamo (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you josh for bringing this to everyone's attention.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, but the question is: will these ever be fixed or updated?


----------



## Costello (Mar 6, 2010)

wow thanks Sonicslasher, post of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we'll try to get all that stuff sorted out !


----------



## zeromac (Mar 6, 2010)

Off-topic but Congrats on getting promoted to podcast crew Josh


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow thank you, Sonicslasher, post of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully the mods will try to get all that stuff sorted out!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm i have been here a long time maybe i need to be updated!!  Though i wont lie i would not mind seeing some updates.  Though i hesitate to complain as i would be no help at all in getting it done.


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2010)

You're helping if you share any suggestions that you feel can improve the site


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 6, 2010)

Well stated.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 6, 2010)

Well if this topic can be used to point out forum bugs, then this is something that's been bothering me for over a year and has never been fixed:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=128793


----------



## dice (Mar 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Well if this topic can be used to point out forum bugs, then this is something that's been bothering me for over a year and has never been fixed:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=128793



Don't you think responding to those replies would have resulted in a potential solution being identified (sooner)?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 10, 2010)

I was afraid I would get yelled at for being impatient, and now I'm afraid I'll get yelled at for necroposting.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I'll try to help identify the problem.
This is the link to the supposed dual blue pips using the Lite/Classic skins.  It just shows up as "Group Icon" without the quotes.  

```
http://gbatemp.net/style_images/3/folder_team_icons/superpip2.gif
```
If you click the link, it goes to a 404.

In the V3 skin, where the blue pips work, the link is this:

```
http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_team_icons/superpip2.gif
```
Notice the 3 and the 2.  The 3 corresponds to the Lite skin, it has no gif of the blue pips in the folder.  1 corresponds to the Classic skin, which has the same problem.  2 is the V3 skin and it's the only skin that actually has the pips.  I assume that's what's causing the problem.  Now we just need an admin to fix this somehow. 

P.S. I love the Xzibit joke, Sonic.  And grats on podcast crew!


----------

